# [SOLVED] CPU Update.



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, currently I have a "AMD Phenom(tm) 9150e Quad-Core Processor 1.80GHz
A ATI Radeon HD 5750 GPU (This was an Upgrade from the onboard ATI HD 3200 gpu) and 6GB RAM.

I want to upgrade my CPU and I was wondering if this CPU would work on my motherboard.
AMD Phenom II X4 960T Quad Core Processor (3.00 GHz, 8MB Cache, Socket AM3, 95W, 3 Year Warranty, Retail Boxed): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

This is a CPU-Z Picture:
http://gyazo.com/7c4cc9991ed9f3036ad74fa1ad5f282d.png








http://gyazo.com/7c4cc9991ed9f3036ad74fa1ad5f282d.png

And this is any files/manuals that you might need to check:
Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop / Aspire / Aspire M3201

Acer Support: AspireM3201*Acer Aspire M3201 Desktop Series


I read here and he has the same Mobo and someone suggested the CPU:
CPU upgrade for ACER rs780hvf - FixYa
RS780HVF combatible to Phenom II x4 850? - CPUs - CPU-Components

Thanks for your time. :smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Looks like all Acer used in those models where these


> Processor1 AMD LIVE!™:
> 
> AMD Phenom™ X4 quad-core processor
> AMD Phenom™ X3 triple-core processor
> ...


The 960T is a AM2+/AM3 socket CPU so in theory it should work on your board, however with OEM bios it hard to know for sure unless you find someone who has actually tried it.

I would recommend flashing the bios to the latest(R01.C0) on the Acer site first.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Thanks^ So is my Motherboard AM2+? I really hope it works :ermm:
:smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

It should be having the Phenom CPU, but hard to be absolutely positive from the info available from Acer. Check the board itself for any stenciled writing.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Okay will do. also will the BIOS Update work? Because i read OEM Bios's are no re-flashable? if that's what I'm about to do with this BIOS update?

Thank you.


Edit: can't really see anything apart from a label saying

"04VC83704756 PC RS780M03A1-8EKRS2HM"


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Yes the bios update on the Acer page you linked is for your model, you can't update to retail bios but OEM to OEM designed for the board is fine.

04VC83704756 PC RS780M03A1-8EKRS2HM is a Acer only OEM board made by Foxconn for Acer to Acer's specs.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Oh alright.
Also I read a forum topic about CPU Upgrade with the same Mobo as me, some guy said.


> Posted 24 September 2011 - 00:12
> AM3 CPU's can work with all AM2+ mobo's. AM3 CPU's will work on some AM2 mobo's with a BIOS update.
> 
> I'm pretty sure you have a AM2+ board. Run CPU-z and check yout HT speed. If it's faster than 1.4GHz you have a AM2+ board.


And he replied with a picture 
http://www.neowin.net/forum/uploads/monthly_09_2011/post-407006-0-43253600-1316844697.jpg

And the HT Link was above 1.4 so however for my it only shows 999.63 MHz, but that may be due to a bad CPU right? So I guess the motherboard is AM2+?

Here is the forum topic: AM3 CPU on an AM2 (+?) Mobo - Neowin Forums
Could you confirm with them details please^? 


[Sorry about all these questions, just really want to make sure It'll work If i buy it, Not sure if the site I'm buying it from does returns '-']


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

The HT speed is also effected by AMD Cool and Quiet Tech, when under light to no load it reduces the CPU speed/voltage to reduce heat and save power, with CPUz running open a virus scan and see what it jumps to.

Only the older Phenom II x4 940 ran on AM2 boards. 

AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition - HDZ940XCJ4DGI (HDZ940XCGIBOX)


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Doesn't really seem to change the HT Speed.

Shall i disable Cool n Quiet from the BIOS and check?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Did you see the CPU speed change?

Give us a screen shot of the CPUz window.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

033bbdb5b63a6689a9c071489cc36bd4.png


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

I agree the HT speed is low, but look at the package description at the top, you have a AM2+ setup.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

I think I should Punch myself for wasting your time...
http://gyazo.com/033bbdb5b63a6689a9c071489cc36bd4.png









It says Socket AM2+ :uhoh:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Tis how we all learn


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Okay so I guess I'll order the CPU and hope for the best! 

If the Heatsink already has thermal paste applied then i shouldn't need to add any on to the CPU right? Also How do I know if it's already applied :X 

(First time installing CPU)


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*



bhstr99 said:


> Okay so I guess I'll order the CPU and hope for the best!
> 
> If the Heatsink already has thermal paste applied then i shouldn't need to add any on to the CPU right? Also How do I know if it's already applied :X
> 
> (First time installing CPU)


At worst you could return it. You will need to clear all thermal paste off and apply a fresh layer. Once the two surfaces have been pulled appart they need a new coat of paste as air cannot be in the paste.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Oh because I heard some Heat sinks have Thermal Paste already applied on for you? So we must clean that off and apply a new layer?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

The new setup will have it pre-applied, if you should have to reinstall you'll have to clean off the old and put some new on the old CPU.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Upgade.*

Hi I can't seem to update my BIOS :S
http://gyazo.com/399176d69357dc18827fe58cad069e64.png









I used this guide to make the DOS Bootable USB
MS-DOS Bootable Flash Drive - Create - Windows 7 Forums

I downloaded the BIOS Files from here:
Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Desktop / Aspire / Aspire M3201
BIOS	Acer	R01.C0	1.5 MB	03/16/2010


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

You currently have R01.B2 so the sequence looks correct.
You should not have to but try going to R01.B3 and see if it flashes. 
It is unusual that R01.C0 is smaller then R01.B4, but not unheard of.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

So you're suggesting I go

R01.B3
R01.B4
R01.C0

?

Thanks.

Also the B3 wants me to run the AFUWIN.exe directly on windows and setup like that. 
However I'm unsure what should be ticked and not. or shall i leave it default?
3d745a9e9cdf9cc7c89d16afc58d198b.png


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Check main bios image(default) and load current optimal, and leave the rest blank.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

R01.B3 went smooth And said B4 in the BIOS Settings. 

Went to do B4 and...
http://gyazo.com/4c54c0b470f71e1befc6086834bdad54.png








:angry:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

What does CPUz report for the current bios?


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

American Megatrends Inc.
R01-B3
10/31/2008


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Contact Acer support and have them verify the Down Loads are the correct files.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*



wrench97 said:


> Contact Acer support and have them verify the Down Loads are the correct files.


Alright, Will do tomorrow morning. Thanks


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Will it be a bad idea if i use other mirrors for the files?
Acer Aspire M3201 Windows Vista & 7 Drivers | Laptop Software

For the R01.C0 it shows one as 2.2MB and another as 1.5MB.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

I would not, if the flash is successful using the wrong file it can brick the board.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

O erm I took the risk :whistling:

I downloaded the 1.5MB One from that site.

Worked well. 
Version: R01-C0

However the Date is 06/04/2009 and Not 2010. So Not sure if that'll make a different or if I should continue to try and make the 1.5MB from the Acer site work? Or Shall I try run the version from the Acer site now?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Yes try the one from the Ace site again


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Still saying:
American Megatrends Inc.
R01-C0
06/04/2009

So I'm assuming that is there latest one and the site date is an error? But not sure.

Edit:
Also the file is a 1.5MB File when downloaded however when you extract every content in the file such as the Windows .exe and such the folder becomes 2.2MB.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Could be, C0 is the latest listed.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Alright and when I did update to the C0, it's got a new Start up screen and such, and easier to understand features in the bios.

So once my CPU comes I'll set it up and hope for the best! 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Let us know how it goes


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

I got CPU Mismatch Detected!

I guess it's because the mobo doesn't like the 6Core idea in it?


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

I was wondering if you think this would definately work? AMD Phenom II X4 850 Sk AM3 3.3Ghz


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

OEM boards can be picky on what they take... Only way to find out really is to phone acer and ask them.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*



A1tecice said:


> OEM boards can be picky on what they take... Only way to find out really is to phone acer and ask them.


Tried that, they have horrible customer service, refered me to phone numbers that do not even work, or say they are not technical support they just sell... It's no luck with them. :banghead:


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Also in this video he seems to have a Phenom II 945
Unigine Heaven demonstration - YouTube

System:
Windows 7 Professional 64-bit.
AMD Phenom II 945 3.0ghz Quad-core.
AMD 780G motherboard. (AKA RS780)
ATI Radeon 5830 1gb DDR5.
4GB PATRIOT RAM.
640GB HDD
550W Power Supply unit

So does that suggest it should work :S?


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

(Can't seem to edit previous post)
I also found this
Acer RS780HVF - CPUs - CPU-Components









Same Mobo and seems to have Athlon II set up.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Also I found this forum post, CPU MIS MATCH ON DKA 790GX PLATINUM
Seems to have a similar issue and when i look at his board specs its AM2/Am2+ just like mine and he's installing a much newer CPU than mine. So mine must work... :S

Shall i try clearing the CMOS? I can't really find any buttons or such to clear it via the board so shall i restart my PC do factory reset on bios, then power it down after saving and install CPU?

Thanks for ur time.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

I'm lost the issue with the MSI 790 board probably isn't related to what you are doing?


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Fair enough, I was just saying that his board is AM2+ just like mine and he runs a good CPU.

Just a little annoyed that It didnt work.

Should I do a factory reset on the BIOS and try one more time before I send it back? And I'll record it or take pictures on what happens? :ermm:
Or do you have anything else in mind?

thanks for your time. :angel:


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

No you can just send it back, Its OEM firmware you flashed it with. And i dont think you can revert back BIOS's anyway. (Unless i am mistaken)


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

CPU mismatch in bios [Archive] - SysOpt Forums

Not sure if that helps but he talks about doing the CMOS Reset thingy, and then he says just doing a clean flash of thr bios i think without loading optimal settings. but that topic is very very told.

Edit: Therefore i was thinking I either install the latest bios again with: 
This setting: 








And then install CPU and run it hoping it gives BIOS setup screen.

OR this setting:








Boot block auto gets ticked if i choose ROM default.
and then install cpu


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

CMOS is different to BIOS... CMOS will only reset dates/passwords/settings within the BIOS.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Ok I totally missed the post where you said it didn't work 

A CMOS clear can be done by either unplugging the power, pressing and holding the power button several times to remove any residual power then removing the coin cell battery from the motherboard, wait 10 minutes and reinstall, replug the power if successful you should have to reset the date and time upon boot.
Or if it has a CMOS aka Clr_Rtc reset jumper on the motherboard unplugging, remove the residual power move the jumper cap from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3 wait 10 seconds and move back, then replug and boot.

However I doubt doing so will solve this, the CPU is probably too new, the 940 or 945 would be a better choice.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Alright, My friend told me i flashed the BIOS wrong and that these are the correct settings.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

I think i'll go with the setting it shows in manual, 
744cb0ef79ea293afea5a3eecc60db09.png


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Do not check NVram, boot block is ok but won't make a difference here.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Okay and how about the "Nothing" and Destory CMOS Checksum" What exactly does that do?

Or should i just load optimal / rom optimal.

Also I've checked 3 times I don't see the battery or the Jumper..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Load rom optimal.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Yep, no luck.









http://gyazo.com/15da64df54aa3e0ec98a5960a946cf4b.png

Would you say that this would definitely work?
AMD Phenom II X4 850 Sk AM3 3.3Ghz


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

The 850 is a newer core also, it's called a Phenom II but if you look at the specs it's a Athlon II replacement.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

How about this: 
AMD Athlon II x4 631 2.60GHz, Socket FM1, AMD64 Technology - 3 Years Warranty: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

:s Is it a good CPU?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Fair, more powerful then what you have but without the cache of the Phenom II it makes a noticeable difference.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Ah. I'm unsure what to go with . Don't want to get the 850 and find out I have the same Mismatch error. What's your opinion?


Thanks.




EDIT: I contacted Foxconn as they made the motherboard for Acer.

I asked:


> I wanted to know if AMD Phenom II X4's are compatible with this motherboard AM2+. Currently i have an AMD Phenom 9150 X4 AM2+.
> However Will AMD Phenom II X4's work? Such as the AMD Phenom X4 960T 95w AM2+.
> 
> Thank you!


And they replied.



> Welcome to Foxconn !
> Frankly ,the AMD Phenom X4 960T has not been validated with your motherboard. It may be incompatible with your motherboard ,if possible ,we recommend you change another cpu to have a test .such as AM3 PhenomII×4 3.2G Deneb X955 , More info refer to the cpu support list :
> http://www.foxconnsupport.com/cpusupportlist.aspx?type=mb&socket=Socket AM3&model=A6GMV&cputype=AMD
> Any other query in the future, please contact us freely.
> ...


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

And this is what Acer have to say...


> Thank you for contacting Acer UK.
> 
> As per our records the unit is out of warranty.
> 
> ...


I think I'll just try and sell this PC and get a new one custom built.
How much approx do you think this would sell for, IF I GOT LUCKY ^_^.

CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9150e @ 1800MHz
Mainboard: AcerRs780HVF - Integrated Radeon HD 3200.
Chipset: AMD 780
Physical Memory: 6GB DDR2
Graphics card: ATI Radeon HD 5750 
DVD RW.
Network Card: Marvell Semiconductor PCIe Gigabit Ethernet 

I probably wouldn't include my HDDs.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Foxconn won't be much help with a OEM board, yes they made it but to the OEM's specs and using the OEM's bios.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Okay. And do you know what you think I could maybe sell my current PC for approx? In £ maybe on ebay or any sites that buys pc. 

If i manage to sell this or get rid of it. This is what I have in mind.









Seem good for latest games with High graphics?

Ty for ur time.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Ditch the H60 water cooling for an air cooler. Get a better make PSU as xigmatek are just horrid we reccomend: SeaSonic,XFX or Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series). and get a 750W just to be safe . appart from that it seems nice.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Agree with what A1tecice posted and also the H61 boards are ok but more a consumer oriented board then a performance board P67 or Z68.


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Okay, I'm using this site to sort out a build: Mass Effect i5 2400

And these are the motherboards I can pick from:
Asus P8H61-M LE/USB3 
Asus P8Z68-V LX


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

I would suggest shopping at the websites. SCAN,NOVATECH,DABS,OVERCLOCKERS. thoose are what i use .


----------



## bhstr99 (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: CPU Update.*

Okay, thanks for the help guys. You can close the topic .


----------

